# Your biggest beauty regret?



## ellienellie (Jul 30, 2008)

Something you did years ago and regret.
Something that affects you, physically or emotionally.

For me it was sunbeds, years ago. I was very naive and spent too much time on them.
I now have pigmentation marks on my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And when I was VERY young, I messed about with my brows....
and have been left with half brows (they never grew back...)*
*BTW - what's with that!!? how come you get hair where you don't want it, pluck it, and it KEEPS growing, and yet once, I overplucked my brows and - nada, nowt, nothing...
Go figure?

Anyway, re: the brows, Ive just had specialist make-up and am ever so pleased with them!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The pigmentation, maybe I should see my GP?

So what about you gals, any beauty blunders you wish you'd never done?


----------



## aziajs (Jul 30, 2008)

Moisturization.  I rarely put on lotion so my skin is REALLY dry.  Unfortunately, my weight has always fluctuated a lot and as a result I have a ton of stretch marks.  I think that if I moisturized more my skin would have had more elasticity and I wouldn't have as many stretch marks.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 30, 2008)

this isnt MU related but when i was maybe 10 or 11, i noticed that the other girls in my PE class had no hair on their legs, but that i did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so what i did, without telling anyone, was got a razor and tried to do it in the bath. i used no shaving gel, nothing and i must have pressed pretty hard cos i bled like there was no tomorrow. My mum started me on waxing a little bit after that lol


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 30, 2008)

probably covering my skin in cheap horrible oily foundations when i was younger (maybelline everfresh was disgusting!)

ummm.. overpluckin my brows when i was about 13-14, i thought it looked good at the time but now that i look back i cringe! haha


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 30, 2008)

I'd have to say cutting my hair. 

I had sort of a Britney Spears moment, and I shaved my hair off. It was cool at first, very refreshing, something different. But I hate that I did it now. 

My hair has grown back quite a bit but it's still too short of my liking. It's in the so called "awkward stage" now that it's getting longer.


----------



## Lissa (Jul 30, 2008)

I regret using sunbeds too, and also have pigmentation. I have a patch near my eye that I'm sure must have been caused by that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always wear sunscreen now no matter what. 

I am always regretting not drinking enough water. I'm sure I would look better if I did but I just never do


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_this isnt MU related but when i was maybe 10 or 11, i noticed that the other girls in my PE class had no hair on their legs, but that i did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so what i did, without telling anyone, was got a razor and tried to do it in the bath. i used no shaving gel, nothing and i must have pressed pretty hard cos i bled like there was no tomorrow. My mum started me on waxing a little bit after that lol_

 
OUCH!


----------



## ellienellie (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_I regret using sunbeds too, and also have pigmentation. I have a patch near my eye that I'm sure must have been caused by that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always wear sunscreen now no matter what. 

I am always regretting not drinking enough water. I'm sure I would look better if I did but I just never do_

 

Wow, same here, under my eye areas (just at the sides, above cheeks, under eyes, and on upper lip area).
I wished I had more info on tanning before


----------



## arielle123 (Jul 30, 2008)

Not being 100% vigilant to apply sunscreen all the time when I was younger, especially since I'm so fair-skinned. I'm correcting that now and never spent a lot of time in the sun but I still should've always worn it.


----------



## Lissa (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellienellie* 

 
_Wow, same here, under my eye areas (just at the sides, above cheeks, under eyes, and on upper lip area).
I wished I had more info on tanning before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Same as me, only one side though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kind of right on the top of my cheekbone at the side of my eye. I've tried a few fading creams and masks but never expected it to fully go. It drives me mad. I think it only appeared years later so I probably thought I was OK at the time....


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 30, 2008)

I was too lazy to clean my face now I got lots of black spots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was very naughty now I've got lots of scars
I didn't care about myself for awhile that I gained weight


----------



## JULIA (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_I was very naughty now I've got lots of scars
I didn't care about myself for awhile that I gained weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Story of my life.


----------



## SuomeaSorceress (Jul 30, 2008)

Without a doubt it's the fact that I NEVER wore sunscreen when I was younger, esp. in my teen years when I lived in New Zealand. I was SO obsessed with being tanned, and I didn't care when I got burnt. Now I have horrible sun spots and stuff on my face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm now extra, extra careful, I ALWAYS wear sunscreen (yep, even in winter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and I'm getting my daughter into the habit of putting it on too. (Actually, I want to teach her all the things my Mother never taught me (my Mother isn't into skin care and make-up), like moisturising everyday...things like that.)


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 30, 2008)

When I was a teenager, I used to swipe my face with alcohol to as to dry out my pimples. Bad bad move....


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 30, 2008)

I was on drugs (medicine, lol) for so long.. medicine.. for half of my life..
and that practically stopped and restrained my growth.
I'm only 5'2" now


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jul 30, 2008)

i overplucked my eyebrows when i was 13. thank  god, they grew back.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 30, 2008)

So this maybe doesn't count but I'll go ahead with telling you all anyway!

My biggest regret was not asking my doctor for a referral to a dermatologist sooner. I was on antibiotics (Erythromycin/Tetracycline/Trimethoprim) for 3 years for my acne (was about to go on roaccutane but didn't want to side effects) and it just didn't do anything for me, apart from make me more and more depressed over it.

Eventually when I did get a referral, I went private and saw a derm. within a week. He suggested I try something called NLite laser and had a clinic for me. I called the clinic the next day and within a month I'd had a consultation and my first appointment. I personally don't find the laser painful, apparently I'm in the minority, to me it just feels like a warm pulse even on a high setting. It's now been 3 months and I've had a total of 3 sessions. It's been expensive (£150 a session, plus £20 for microdermabrasion to improve skin surface) and was a last resort but SO worth it. They took some before and after photos and just WOW. I'm so amazed, I don't even remember how bad my skin was in the first picture and now there is such a massive difference. Maybe I'll try and get a copy of the photos to post. 

I'm just annoyed at myself really that I didn't know about the laser sooner. Because it's really worked for me and hopefully in a couple more sessions I'll be spot free. It's already significantly decreased the number of spots I'm getting and their healing time aswell as faded (if not totally removed) scars from previous breakouts.

It's not for people who get the occasional spot but I really recommend it for people who've struggled with acne for years and don't know what to try next. Because it's not invasive and risk free.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 30, 2008)

Picking pimples! I still do it and now have an ugly scab on my face lol


----------



## Ithica (Jul 30, 2008)

Bah... overplucking my brows BIG TIME. It was so damn hard to get it to grow back properly doesn't help that im impatient.

I used to just stick tcp/savlon and other acholoy things to try and get rid of my spots without really sortting out the right face wash


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 30, 2008)

omg. I'm only in my 20s and I have so many already. I lived on the beach as a child and my parents let me go out without sunscreen and now I have horrible lines on my forehead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Biting my nails as a kid. Now my nails are thin, fragile and don't grow very long and if they do, they start to peel. It's sad and even with supplements they still look gross.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_I was on drugs (medicine, lol) for so long.. medicine.. for half of my life..
and that practically stopped and restrained my growth.
I'm only 5'2" now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can understand this completely. I was a premie baby (2.5 months early!!) and therefore very very small when I was born and therefore lots of meds and other things to keep me alive. On top of always looking like I suffered from malnutrition, I started a heavy workout routine at 12. I joined hardcore sports teams (dance (mostly ballet), cheerleading, gymnastics, track, basketball, volleyball, swimming and tennis) that had me lifting weights like I was a fully grown adult and now I'm FIVE inches smaller than everyone in my family. My mom is 5'8" my dad is 6'3" and my brother is almost 6' and he is only 18 and I'm barely 5"3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, another regret dealing with all those sports are all the sports injuries I have accumulated. I have two bad knees (only one requires surgery to fix the deteriorating cartilage) one bad ankle, both my wrists are messed up from gymnastics, dance and breaking them over and over, four fingers that had been dislocated and broken and are therefore permanently crooked, broke my nose four times and it's bent out of shape, three herniated discs in my back and I have dancers feet, meaning all of my toes have been broken at some point and all my little toes curl under my foot and I have spurs and calluses all over the place not to even mention how all of my toe nails are deformed looking..... Basically my feet are NASTY and deformed looking from dance and gymnastics along with being on a drill team where the coach made us wear shoes that were too small to look more uniform. yeah...my body is falling apart from years and years of too many sports that pushed my young body beyond it's limits.


----------



## revinn (Jul 30, 2008)

Ever taking Tetracyclin for acne. MILD acne, at that, and for taking it without finding out about the risks. When I was 15, it gave me pseudo-tumor cerebri after 2 months of use. An entire month in the hospital, countless tests, misdiagnosis and 3 spinal taps later, I would never take anything like that without researching it first.


----------



## lavish_habits (Jul 30, 2008)

Smoking....cause now I look older than my age (25), I saw the beginnings of fine lines at 20-21, way too young, when I was 20, my bf told me I could pass for 30, and yeah, I was p'd at him, but he wasnt trying to offend me, he was just being honest. In addition to slowly killing you, smoking really ages you, if I keep aging at this rate, I may look like the crypt keeper by time I'm 30. Smoking is not only my biggest beauty regret, but my biggest regret in general.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nelyanaphonexia* 

 
_omg. I'm only in my 20s and I have so many already. I lived on the beach as a child and my parents let me go out without sunscreen and now I have horrible lines on my forehead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Biting my nails as a kid. Now my nails are thin, fragile and don't grow very long and if they do, they start to peel. It's sad and even with supplements they still look gross._

 
I bit mine too. I'm unfortunate enough to have fan shaped nails. Blah.
 Quote:

  I can understand this completely. I was a premie baby (2.5 months early!!) and therefore very very small when I was born and therefore lots of meds and other things to keep me alive. On top of always looking like I suffered from malnutrition, I started a heavy workout routine at 12. I joined hardcore sports teams (dance (mostly ballet), cheerleading, gymnastics, track, basketball, volleyball, swimming and tennis) that had me lifting weights like I was a fully grown adult and now I'm FIVE inches smaller than everyone in my family. My mom is 5'8" my dad is 6'3" and my brother is almost 6' and he is only 18 and I'm barely 5"3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 
I'm a good 9 to 12 inches shorter than my brothers, my 12 year old sister is my size, and yeah. I'm the midget. I know how you feel. :/
 Quote:

  Also, another regret dealing with all those sports are all the sports injuries I have accumulated. I have two bad knees (only one requires surgery to fix the deteriorating cartilage) one bad ankle, both my wrists are messed up from gymnastics, dance and breaking them over and over, four fingers that had been dislocated and broken and are therefore permanently crooked, broke my nose four times and it's bent out of shape, three herniated discs in my back and I have dancers feet, meaning all of my toes have been broken at some point and all my little toes curl under my foot and I have spurs and calluses all over the place not to even mention how all of my toe nails are deformed looking..... Basically my feet are NASTY and deformed looking from dance and gymnastics along with being on a drill team where the coach made us wear shoes that were too small to look more uniform. yeah...my body is falling apart from years and years of too many sports that pushed my young body beyond it's limits.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 
I'm pretty involved in sports too, and I fully expect some ouches later in my life. :/

Tanning beds and over plucking are my biggest regrets. =/


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 30, 2008)

I never understood the reason why sometimes over-plucked brows don't grow back..makes no sense to me =S

NatalieMT - I've heard about that laser treatment before apparently it gives reeally good results, very expensive though! It's not available for under 18's though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 although my skin is improving now that i'm using BP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for me, I haven't really had any beauty regrets except for not starting a proper skin cleansing regime earlier on and not wearing any sunscreen on my face, when i do it's the kind you use on your body lool Oh and not moisturising everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so lazy..


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes very very good results (apparently it's only a small percentage of people it doesn't work on), but the change in your skin is so gradual that on a day to day basis you don't realise anything has happened. But when you see the photos before and after then it hits you what a big improvement has been made. For me it was certainly worth the money, especially after giving up hope of ever finding a solution.

I've not heard of it being unavailable to those under 18, I'm under 18 (although not for long) and no one ever mentioned my age being an issue at any point. They were more than happy to treat me and I've seen countless people younger than me in the same clinic for the same thing.


----------



## jardinaires (Jul 30, 2008)

i'd have to say shaving the arches and ends of my eyebrows off about a year ago. i did this so i could draw on the arches and make them really sharp and precise, it looked cool while it lasted but when i got sick of having to draw them in to look even somewhat normal.. i tried to grow them back and they looked HORRIBLE for about 2 months.. now i constantly have to keep up with them so they don't get too crazy looking.. after the shaving, they grew in very wild.. and eyebrow stubble is never a cute look


----------



## kokometro (Jul 30, 2008)

SUNBURNS!!!

I think I spent all my summers burned to a crisp.  The kids in our neighborhood would sit around and peel each other's sunburned backs!  We were outside from morning to night and crispy!

My mom and I used to lay out and put Crisco on our selves to get that deep tan. She's part Indian  and I got NONE of that.. I got my dad's Irish traits.  My mom tanned up and I fried like a braised turkey. 

Then there was the baby oil and Iodine mixture for tanning.  

I don't miss the 70's and 80's much for that.

Then...
I was a sunbed fiend for too many years. I'm fair, freckly and had no business tanning 3 times a day.  I have done glyc treatments and retin-a and my skin is looking sooo much better. After I removed some of that discoloured skin I really started to appreciate my sunscreen.


----------



## sambee (Jul 30, 2008)

Not moisturizing the face and definitely not washing my face every night before bed like I do now.

I'm not in the sun too much but I have had one or two terrible sun burns in my life one which has resulted in a permanent red area on my cheek.. it's nothing terrible but hopefully it will keep fading in time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sunscreen is your FRIEND!


----------



## glamdoll (Jul 30, 2008)

I havent seen the backlash of it YET. But I always played soccer in 90 degrees or more without EVER using sunscreen. 

I know how horrible it is NOW, but I didnt then. No one told me, and ugh, I cant believe it, I did for YEARS too. I apply SPF now even just to be at home.


----------



## MACForME (Jul 30, 2008)

I think my biggest mistake was mad scrubbing with those harsh facial scrubs back in the late 80's. Like St. Ive's Apricot. I thought they'd get rid of any blackheads (they didn't!) Who knew the crushed shells were sharp and was actually ripping my skin up? Now I have broken capillaries on my cheeks.. not pretty and a b*tch to cover up.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 31, 2008)

i probably should have never, ever shaved my brows off when i was younger. especially since they take forever and six weeks to grow in.


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm proud that I never ever tanned.. I've layed out from time to time, but always with sunscreen.. At first it was hard, living in Phoenix, since all the girls in my high school thought it was "hot" to be so orange and brown.. But I always just laughed and said "You won't look so hot when you look 50 when you're 30!" 

I majorly over plucked my brows (like most tweens do when they're at that age ).. It's been like five years since I first plucked them.. And I finally got them at my ideal shape (I think haha). If I ever have a daughter she is NOT allowed to touch her brows till she is 16.. I'm taking her to a waxer so she doesn't have that horrible experience haha 

Also.. I used to blow dry my hair EVERY day.. and a lot of the times not use a protective serum (WHY? I don't know.. I feel so stupid now). I'm trying to grow my hair to my belly button (it's almost below my chest woohoo!) but it's growing so slow. I had to cut off a good two inches to get my hair healthy.. Bu I've been taking such good care of it that I can only hope it grows fast. I want to tell every girl who has long hair to never cut it! It's so pretty.. I use to have hair down to my butt when I was little and I want it back!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 1, 2008)

Definitely over-plucking my brows in high school. I hadn't quite gotten the hang of it yet.  My biggest regret is that it is forever evident in my senior picture.  I just want to sharpie them in right on the huge one my mom has hanging in their house...lol


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 1, 2008)

hmmmm...i guess i would have to say brows! i had great brows naturally then i guess i wanted to be more mature and plucking them meant i was older....no clue but it made sense at the time...though i will admit, cant be worse then the time i accidently shaved half my brow off...grew back but not my brightest moment...ok short story is that i was conditioning my hair and shaving my legs at the same time and some conditioner was making its way to my eye so without thinking..the same hand that was shaving went up to wipe my brow and just sooo happen to shave some off....came out of the bathroom crying to my mom...classic me moment


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 6, 2008)

OMG crazily when I was about 13 or 14 I trimmed my eyelashes!! I have really long eyelashes, and my cousin had shorter ones. She used to put mascara on me and say it was too hard cause my eyelashes were too long :0 So one day I took the scissors to them.

Thankfully they have grown back with very little damage, nice and long.


----------



## lunargen (Aug 6, 2008)

I didn't know much about make-up before, and didn't ever realize that they had expiration dates. So what I did was I snuck my mom's concealer out and put it all over my face even though I didn't need it. I BROKE OUT LIKE CRAZY. I've never had pimples, and that so totally ravaged my face. Took me a year to clear it up. Fortunately it doesn't show that I ever had that sort of disaster on my face.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 6, 2008)

Beauty related but not MU related: Not realizing in highschool when I was size 4/5 that I *WAS* skinny like everyone said.


----------



## Korms (Aug 6, 2008)

Like most people, eyebrows are my biggest regret.  I have grown them back to an acceptable length and shape now but it's taken almost 3 years.

I regret a few of my tattoos, not because I don't want to be tattooed, but because I didn't think the designs out very well and now wish I had left the space for something else.  It's costimg me a fortune to rectify this.

Every time I bleach my hair I always regret it after because it feels like crap, I'll do it then spend a year fixing the damage and then do it again!  Argh!  I also wish I'd never had all my hair cut off, I've been trying to grow it for 5 years now but end up with a short cut every time I go to the hairdressers (I ask for one, I don't really understand my logic!).


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 6, 2008)

in june i got a tattoo that just didnt trun out like it was supposed to. there was major communication issues between mysefl and the artist, and he was just cold and seemed unintrested. I should have run for the hills at the first bad feeling, but i was stupid and got the damn thing. Well, i'm getting my 3rd laser session in 9 days. woot! it's lifting. 
I regret it, but i'd a good life lession. 

Once, when i was in the 7th garde, i plucked my eyebrows wayyyy too much in between my eyes. i dont know why, i didnt even have a unibrow. anyway, it was awful. I tried to fill it in with pencil for a couple of weeks, but i only had black pencil, so tahts what i used. Everyone kept asking me why i was filling in my brows with black (i was dirty blond), i was so embarassed, buti kettelling people it was my brows, and i wasnt filling them in. My the time i had everyone conviced, they had grown back.


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 6, 2008)

25 years ago I was tatooing people while in grad school, and I got tattoos on my arms. I regret them, and they look dumb in formal attire and many people are still so narrow minded that they judge a woman because she has tattoos.


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 6, 2008)

1.  Shaving my eyebrows off when I was a kid.  Never leave a kid with a razor alone.
2.  Getting my ears pierced but not taking care of them (I got keloids from ruff soccer playing... i had a tragus, industrial & rook piercings).  B/c of the carelessness, I had to get steroid injections into my ears.  Now one ear looks like an elf ear, lol. 
3.  Picking my Arms!  I have that annoying arm issue where the red bumps are so noticable.  After years of "popping" the bumps, I have scars.

I wish I was smarter back then.


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 7, 2008)

Only started getting into skincare at age 21 (less than a year ago!). I'd bitch endlessly at how crappy my skin was, that I had blackheads I hated all over the place, so... I just popped them out! So now I have these nasty indented scars on my cheeks and just above my nose. The only way to get rid of that is through microdermabrasion, and my parents can't afford it.

I also trimmed my lashes! LOL I had a friend say that you could make your lashes longer by trimming the very end of them, just a little bit. I was 15 and she said that we were still growing, so the lashes would grow too, that she had tried and it had worked. I also had some friends with the longest lashes, and they said that their lashes were like that because their moms cut the ends when they were little kids. So, I grabbed a small scissor and cut them... but I cut them a little too short, a friend of mine noticed right away I had chopped them off. But luckily they grew back and you can't tell what I did to them.


----------



## moondream (Aug 8, 2008)

Using Proactiv. It's been about 4 or 5 years since I last used it and my skin's still messed up and now I scar far too easily.

And also, shaving my legs before I really needed to. I always had light blonde peach fuzz and I thought that's why my friends shaved, so I started to too. I was kind of shocked when it grew back dark, lol.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Beauty related but not MU related: Not realizing in highschool when I was size 4/5 that I *WAS* skinny like everyone said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I hear ya on this. I was a size 7 and at 5'9'' I was healthy looking. I always thought I was tubby though. Now I am more than double that size and I'd give anything to be the size I was when I thought I was fat.


----------



## aimerbijoux (Aug 8, 2008)

Several, actually.

1) Plucking my eyebrows when I was 12/13 until very recently, thus damaging my brows for 5-6 years.

2) Not caring enough about my body (weight wise)

3) Not moisturizing therefore resulting in dryness/excema/stretchmarks (just a couple)

4) Not taking care of my skin and picking at acne now I have scars and blemishes


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 9, 2008)

At first I couldn't think of anything too bad, but then it just hit me!
It would definately be scratching the chicken pox so much when I had them! I even got the shot when I was younger but ended up getting them pretty bad for a week in 6th grade. So I've got these funny looking scars all over, and then this one scar that's like an indented circle in the middle of my forehead. It's small and I've gotten used to it, but still, I could have done without it!


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 9, 2008)

Mine is Bitting my nail, they look horrible now and i try to grow them out but still look bad. Another one is shaving my eye brows in HS.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

  and then this one scar that's like an indented circle in the middle of my forehead. It's small and I've gotten used to it, but still, I could have done without it!  
 
Weird...I have that EXACT same scar from chicken pox!!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Picking pimples! I still do it and now have an ugly scab on my face lol_

 
Oh gosh, me too! I've got such awful scars on my face from my teenage years of picking


----------



## Enthused (Aug 10, 2008)

Deffinatley picking the pimples/zits - I have tons of not-so-pretty blemishes on my chin now that always have to be covered up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also getting my hair cut back in late April - made the mistake of going to someone new, and even though I only asked for 2 inches (up to my shoulders) of hair cut off, I ended up getting a super short haircut, about half an inch above the end of my neck, almost 4 months later and my hair still is an inch above my shoulders, and nowhere near where it used to be earlier on in the year (mid-back)


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 11, 2008)

Not so much as a regret but it would have been nice to have a heads up on:

1. Importance of sun protection in my teens.

2. Don't scratch your chicken pox no matter how itchy cuz they'll cause scars for life. (I still would have done it, can't reason with an itchy 5 year old).

3. Knowledge of repercussion of late nights and early treatment of under eye bags/circles. Again, I don't know if I could have prevented them as I think this may be a hereditary thing.


----------



## Sario (Aug 14, 2008)

Not going to a dermatologist soon enough when I had acne in high school. It's left me with slight depressed scars on my cheekbones. To everyone else it's barely noticeable, but it seems like it's the first thing my eyes find when I look in the mirror. Hopefully though the chemical peel I'm planning soon will take care of them!

Also I grew up in South Florida and got too many sunburns as a kid and now my shoulders are covered in hundreds of freckles =\  I wised up around age 14 and started wearing sunscreen and staying out of the sun but my shoulders are a reminder!


----------



## Divinity (Aug 14, 2008)

Over-plucking in high school and through college.  Now one starts closer to the bridge of my nose than the other, but you really have to look to see it.  But I know it's there...


----------



## Pamcakes (Aug 16, 2008)

#1 would be overplucking my eyebrows eversince middle school....using maybelline brow pencil in auburn, and everytime i sweated my brows would sweat off!! But I'm happy to say my brows are growing back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#2 Using "Sun In" for my hair when i was younger, my hair was so orange! My cousin always made fun of me and called me Lion King! 


#3 NEVER moisturizing!!! i've always had oily skin and thought i didnt have to moisturize..believe it or not..I finally started moisturizing (thanks to specktra..wink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I try to take the best care of my skin as much as possible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#4 Drawing a fake mole with my eyeliner when i was younger thinking i was so cool...not so cool when it rubbed off and it looked like a tad pool with a tail!


----------



## abrody (Aug 16, 2008)

i think like the majority of the girls here, my biggest regret was plucking my eyebrows to bear existence.

when i was younger i didn't understand that everyone had a natural shape and thought a pencil thin line looked hot. yuck.


----------



## radarlove (Aug 17, 2008)

Probably cutting my bangs, because it made my forehead really oily and I get very bad acne there now. They're almost grown out now but my acne still isn't in check on my forehead. I'm not sure if I would have had it even if I hadn't gotten bangs, but the bangs definitely contributed to it.


----------



## Lucenah (Aug 18, 2008)

Umm I guess I would say biting my nails and never listening to my parenbts when they told me to stop 

Now it's a bad habit... most of the times i don't notice when i do it, and my nails are short and weak.... not getting any better and i try to stop...but really can't....


also, i haven't exactly overplucked my eyebrows, but right now they're assymetriccal and it drives me crazy... and i don't know what to do about it.  I only pluck super stray hairs, but i don't know if the shape is good even to begin with.  I don't know.  I really have to grow it out more...
it's not glaring obvious, but it is to me.  My eyebrows are so weird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






though I'm learning a lot from here.... sunscreen sunscreen sunscreen, i have a bottle sitting on my dresser and I never use it - I should before i regret it >.<


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Aug 18, 2008)

-didn't wear sunscreen while in middle school so now i have lots of freckles on my arms and shoulders (i blame my parents for that one)
-over-plucking/waxing eye brows in high school
-biting my nails (that habit is so hard to break - i still struggle with it)
-using harsh cleansers so now my skin is highly sensitive and dry yet i still have blackheads and clogged pores


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 18, 2008)

1. Not wearing sunscreen on my face as a teen.  Now i have major sundamage and sunspots all over my skin with skin tags, takes sessions of lazer therapy to get my skin back to normal.

2. Dying my hair since i was 11 years old from bleach blonde to brown with blonde highlighs to black, i did this cycle for years im finally growing it out.

3. getting a total of 17 piercings.. now they are just indents on my skin... i hardly ever wear jewelry


----------



## LoveMU (Sep 11, 2008)

1. overplucking ym eyebrows in hs
2. not going to a dermatologist sooner!  I went for the first time when I was 22 and I suffered for so many years w/acne.  Then I go to the derma and a few weeks later my skin is clear cuz of the medicine!
3. I didn't tan much as a kid but i did as i got into my teen years and still do.  I see no damage yet but i'll probably eventually have that crinkly eastern european skin
4.  Not moisturizing until I got older, I should have been doing that all along!
5.  Totally not appreciating how tiny I was in hs!  I will never ever be that small again!  U should def appreciate yourself now cuz in ten years, it will be a diff story!


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 11, 2008)

My biggest beauty regret is picking my pimples for years as a teenager and college age. I just didn't know any better, plus all the women in my family who had acne did it as a ritual. Now I'm enduring the consequences. People don't notice the texture issues, but I see them. But the dark spots that resulted are definitely the bane of my existence. I've realized that it'll take me years to fix the damage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I am still fairly young (25) so it could be worse


----------



## shootout (Sep 11, 2008)

Picking at my pimples.
Gaining weight.
Scratching my chicken pox.
Wearing extremely cheap and greasy liquid foundation when I was young, which probably started my skin issues.


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 11, 2008)

I never understood that whole 'orange' look. For a second i felt horrible about my skin complexion, and thought about going tanning. But then my boyfriend told me it didn't look right and he liked my 'milky pale' complexion....lol go figure. It doesnt bother me anymore like it used to, infact i've come to liken my color as well. But anyways yeah i gotta go with the over plucking, i have such thin eye brows =/


----------



## pink_lily002 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hmmm let's see.....

Biting my nails!  That definitely is a big ol' regret.  They're so disgustingly weak.  I go through OPI Natural Nail Strengthener like nothing else!  I've gotten much better though - now I only bite them when I break one!  I swear, if I were to carry an emery board around with me and file my nails when they break, I wouldn't rip them off.  One day it'll click!

And another girl saying "not going to the dermatologist sooner!"  I'm finally going for the first time EVER next week, and I couldn't be happier.  Just knowing that they can give me SOMETHING to get rid of this persistent-as-all-hell acne makes me feel better!  I'm 24 and inherited my dad's skin.  He's 46 and still suffers from acne.  He refuses to go to a derm, for reasons beyond me, but he's always dealing with small cysts under the skin and huge blackheads.  He picks at and pops things all the time and has godawful scarring all over his face!  I have some mild scars, but I was pretty good about not popping or picking at zits.  I chose to bite my nails instead of pick my skin!  But yeah, my dad's skin problems are also my skin problems, and I'm so happy that I'm finally taking control of my life (in some tiny way) by going to a professional.

Those are my regrets....nothing new to add!


----------



## lara (Sep 14, 2008)

Going in the sun as a teenager. If only we could be convinced we're not invincible when we're 17.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 15, 2008)

Plucking the end of my brows... now they don't grow back!! I never believed when my mom told me, if you overpluck your brows, they don't grow back but it's true.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 15, 2008)

I wish that I had the patience to have grown my hair to my waist.  I always kept falling for some fad and got it cut.


I wanted to add this doesn't affect me physically or emotionally.  It was just something that I wished that I had done just once.


----------



## zeroxstar (Sep 16, 2008)

when i was in highschool i always wore mascara that smudged, I blinked alot and didnt even know to use a primer, so i would ALWAYS rub my eyes to get the black out.. like viciously rub. I still habitually will rub my eyes without thinking and I'm trying to stop the habit, but it's been there awhile.. especially now that I wear contacts, i just know I will have the wrinkles to show down the line..


----------



## kariii (Sep 16, 2008)

I think I have the worst of all..

When I was in High School, one day I got picked on for having "side burns" so I went home and shaved them off.. and they grew in REALLY THICK, like a man beard and since that day I've had to get them constantly waxed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BLAH!!

I'm starting to regret gettin my facial piercings, I have a lip ring and nose ring and belly ring and when I take those out.. ohhhh man.. at least my tongue ring and down below are hideable but oh well

Getting acrylic nails for over 5 yrs straight.. so I can stop biting my nails.. now that I Have natural nails.. I HATE THEM! 

Gaining and losing weight.. gaining and losing weight..  I have the worst stretch marks.. my stomach, my arms, my thigs.. my hips .. behind my knees it's so disgusting. 

Dying my hair every color shade, and using "sun in" spray when I was younger. 

Being careless about SPF, picking on pimples..

I pretty much suck at life. LOL.


----------



## joygasm (Sep 16, 2008)

I'd have to agree with moisturization.
I never put lotion on and now i have soso many stretchmarks.

I've cried.

But now i do.
No worries.

But still regret.


----------



## Paylor (Sep 16, 2008)

My biggest beauty regret? I LET MYSELF GET FAT at one point in my life. As a result I got stretch marks that I'm stuck with now that I'm at a good weight. Also the skin itself got stretched and as I've aged it's been a real bummer. If I had kept my weight right I'd look so much younger and better than I do now. Let this be a loving lesson to you: Always watch your weight and keep it reasonable. There is NO reason to get fat, ever.


 Acne Treatment


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Weird...I have that EXACT same scar from chicken pox!!_

 
Haha, that's so crazy! Glad to know I'm not alone.  Lol.


----------



## alehoney (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zeroxstar* 

 
_when i was in high school i always wore mascara that smudged, I blinked alot and didnt even know to use a primer, so i would ALWAYS rub my eyes to get the black out.. like viciously rub._

 

me too!! I would just get wet paper towels and just rub until I cleaned it all off. No makeup remover no gentle swabbing with a soft cotton ball...just rough rubbing of mascara and eyeliner. 

 i also used to tug on my eyelids when applying eyeshadow or when applying eyeliner for a nice even line... if i had known the skin around the eyes was so delicate...


----------



## embabe89 (Sep 16, 2008)

i thought putting vasaline in my hair would make it soft and shiny.  not exactly.  my mom had to take me to trade secret and get a special shampoo that would get it out.

and it wasn't my fault, but i got highlights one time and my whole head was basically a white/grey color (or it seemed that way to me, my mom thought it looked fine).  it was really bad, even though i had gone to this person before and this is the first time it looked bad.  that was the last time i ever got highlights.


----------



## Amelioratione (Sep 18, 2008)

My biggest regret is probably picking my zits until they bleed / scab over. Now I have horrible dark circle like things on my face. The worst part? I still do it, and I try so hard not to. 

Is there any way to help reduce acne scars?


----------



## aimee (Sep 18, 2008)

biting my nails - theyre so weak now
overbleaching my hair until it was fried and broke off


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 19, 2008)

i did it all in my teens.

i had a nair burn that lasted for like 3 months down my legs lol orange hair.plucked the heck out of my brows(they grew back perfectly fine thank god)


----------



## user46 (Sep 20, 2008)

1. Cutting my bangs because my forehead broke out horribly. They grew back .. and guess what? I missed them so much that I cut them again. I can feel the acne coming back as I type.
2. When I was younger, I would saturate a cotton ball with alcohol and rub it on my face. um ... extremely harsh to say the least.


----------



## coconut (Oct 6, 2008)

Well this certainly isn't emotionally scarring, but a recent regret is letting estheticians cut off my cuticles during mani/pedis. I don't get them regularly, so the cuticles grow back all gross and scraggly. I can't remove them like they can, so the end up looking really bad all the time, even with regular cuticle moisturization.

Like everyone else, I overplucked my eyebrows when I was about 12. I penciled them in with a reddish coloured pencil, even though I have blonde eyebrows. Luckily, they grew back and I am pretty happy with my brow shape now.

I also picked a few really bad pimples and have a couple scars that I'm not too pleased with.

Probably my biggest regret is all the tanning I've done. I hate to admit it, but I still do it. I tan on vacation (sometimes even going to the tanning bed to prepare for vacations) and during the summer. I really need to accept my skin the way it is. Within the next few years I will probably get a chemical peel to help prevent the damage from showing in my skin. It hasn't yet, but it could probably happen at any time.


----------



## smexiebinks (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't regret being a tomboy at times.
I do regret the scars I have from being crazy and falling and not putting cream.

Not taking care of my skin, not apply moisturizer or sunblock. I do spend a lot of time in the sun.

Jeez, I should get started on those!

OH an wearing to much glitter when I was younger LOL.


----------



## smexiebinks (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimee* 

 
_biting my nails - theyre so weak now
overbleaching my hair until it was fried and broke off_

 
I use to do this too, now I have acrylics because of the fact my nails are weak!

:/


----------



## colormeClare (Oct 12, 2008)

Cutting my eyelashes. 

Yeah, I thought my eyelashes were too long, so I decided to just do a simple trim thinking " Hair grows back right?" .

Luckily, I was only stupid enough to trim only the lashes on only one eye and not the other. Also it has been a few years and while they have grown back, they still have not caught up to my other lashes. Luckily, with mascara and eyeliner, you couldn't tell the difference, but I can. I still kick myself for ruining my lush long lashes !


----------



## Jello89 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is kinda funny but still sad now that I think about it. When I was in the fourth grade. I became a pig lol. I would eat all kinds of chocolate. Like all the time. I also spent most of the time on a computer.  And i became quite heavy. That went on for a few years. I now weigh less than i did before and I am taller, but My thighs have suffered. They are huge. I am trying my best to get rid of them now. I exercise all the time and try to eat well. Lately that has been difficult under the stress of midterms and all. So I really regret having done that. 

I also regret all those times that I was too lazy to wah my makeup properly. Blackheads for the lose


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 21, 2008)

I will forever regret using Cliniques 3Step System I now have been left with horrible scars that I don't know will ever go away my skin broke out so bad!


----------



## Pythia (Nov 2, 2008)

- Plucking my eyebrows to death at age 14. 
- Not getting onto acne medication until I was 17

The sun thing that everyone mentions isn't an issue for me. Firstly I live in Ireland where it's pretty mild all year round. Secondly, my skin is so pale I burn even so easily that I literally have to wear SPF anytime the sun shines.


----------



## LP_x (Nov 2, 2008)

Another eyebrow over-plucker here. I'm really happy with the shape of them now though!

Also, when I was about 16 I waxed my lip and I'd done it twice before but on the third occasion I was left with blisters all over my top lip. I have no idea why it reacted then and not on the previous times. How embarassing. To make it worse it was the height of summer and had to wear a scarf or polo-neck tops to help hide it. I was boiling!! I've not done it since though I was tempted the other day.


----------



## carandru (Nov 2, 2008)

1) Biting my nails b/c now they break off like crazy and are all jagged. 
2) Shaving off my eyebrows in 4th grade...the night before picture day.  My mom tried to draw them back on, but by the time I took the pic, they had disappeared. I had no idea how to draw them back on anyway, so I have a 4th grade class pic looking like a character from Stephen King's Sleepwalkers.
3) Biting my lip!!!  I started doing that when I stopped biting my nails.  Still do it if I'm not paying attention too.  I am really trying to stop b/c having jacked up lips is never good, lol.
4) The pound of makeup I used to wear in middle school.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 3, 2008)

My biggest regret would be the time I've spent in tanning beds. Thankfully, it's just been a couple of times at 2-3 months at a time, but I've definitely noticed new moles since then. I will never, EVER get in a tanning bed again. I've been a hard-core sunscreen user since I was 16. I don't want wrinkles, freckles, moles, sunspots, or skin cancer. I wear sunscreen year-round, and a higher SPF when I know I'll be outdoors for any length of time.

I also regret picking at my face when I break out. Not to say that will stop me, but I usually hate myself for doing it. I'm fair, and I scar super easily, and while I'd probably scar anyway, I'm sure picking at things makes it worse.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2009)

Sitting with a sun spotlight on my face about a foot away from my face trying to clear up my acne.

We didn't have sunscreen in those days and we always tried to get tanner with products that promoted tanning.

Not taking better care of my skin. I have a hard time with anything greasy.


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 2, 2009)

I did it when I was 15:

I dyed my hair with red hennè but after a few months i wanted them black. I tried black hennè but it turned out just brown so i dyed them black with a normal chemical dye from l'oreal. After a few months i was tired again and went to the hairdresser to get my natural brown back...
She said she had to bleach my hair and dye them in brown.
I said ok, but when she bleached them they turned out GREEN! It was because the reaction between natural hennè and chemical dye! So the choice was: cutting them to zero or dye them again red (the only colour which can cover green, since it's its complementar colour). So I had to keep red hair and dye them every month for about a year, until the green part was at a length that could be cut away (uner my ears).
A real nightmare.
I never dyed my hair again, not even colouring shampoo! Sooo scared! XDDD


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 2, 2009)

1. Messing with my hair, as in getting highlights and it colored quite a bit when I was in my early teens. My hair just lacks the luster it had before now. 

2. Tanning beds- I didn't tan for a very long time but I did it quite frequently about 3 years ago in October when everyone else was pale and I wanted to be tan. I've gone to the tanning bed a few more times every now and then since then but have stopped completely at least a year and a half ago. I don't really plan on going back cause I realized what damage it was doing to my skin. 

3. Getting my belly button pierced, I now have a super ugly scar around that area from my body rejecting the ring. The scar not only looks ugly but it itches and is painful and makes the whole area very sensitive. 

4. Over use of acne products, mainly BP. Again I hate to see the damage its done to my skin. I've since stopped acne treatments and only do the occasional spot treatment no all over face application.

5. Not doing anything for the first stretch marks I had when they first showed up. I know there isn't much to be done but I just wish I would of tried more things back then.


----------



## allthatgl1tt3rs (Feb 2, 2009)

I bleached my hair with heat/sun-activated bleaching spray, I think it was called Sun-In. Anyway I used this stuff for about 2 years solid - it totally ruined my hair. I ended up going to the hairdressers twice after that because I wanted to have lowlights and highlights done. Both times they took a tiny sample of hair to test on first and both times the hair fell apart! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They couldn't go ahead with them because my hair would have deteriorated the moment I had it done. When I told the hairdresser what I'd been using she gasped and said that it was the worst stuff on the market and she was surprised it was still being sold in the shops! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It took another year or so for my hair to return to its normal condition.

But my biggest regret was with my weight. I went through two tough break-ups as a teen and binge-ate my way through both of them causing me to gain at least a stone both times.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It doesn't sound like a lot but for me it was huge, especially as my Dad's so lean and so is my sister. 

Generally through my late teens I struggled with my weight even when I wasn't binge-eating. It wasn't that I didn't care about my appearance but I guess during the break-ups my sub-conscious felt "what's the point?" - feeling fat tends to be self-fulfilling. I can't stand photos of myself from back then, but (and this might sound awful) I've kept one or two to remind me of how large I was then when I'm feeling fat now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The worst part is that I still see a large person in the mirror and it's taken a lot to make realise I'm no longer that big, e.g. I'd convinced myself that the women's clothing sizes had increased and that the only reason I'm a size 8 now is because they've increased the measurements.


----------



## celestia (Feb 19, 2009)

Being such a tomboy I broke all my nails... never took care of myself...my skin... oh! and staring up in the sun so I could get glasses as a kid. ;D


----------



## kathyp (Jul 2, 2009)

* Dyeing my hair black. Shoe polish, Morticia Adams black. It was a nightmare to get the color out, and it wasn't cheap. I was a bottle redhead for a few years, too, and that also wrecked my hair. 

* I never tanned nor smoked, and I'm forever grateful to my mom for slapping a hat on me when I went out in the sun as a kid, but at 36 I'm now noticing little lines around my eyes and wish I'd started using an eye cream sooner.

* I plucked my eyebrows within an inch of their life, too (I think this may have been fashionable for about three minutes in 1993?), but mine grew back, thicker and more stubbly.


----------



## miss sha (Jul 2, 2009)

Biting the skin off my lips, which I'm doing right now.

Not drinking enough water, which I'm pretty sure is why my nails are all jacked up. They're really brittle and some of them grow in a little crooked, and they have white "scanlines." And my cuticles are always messed up. Like with my lips, any time there's any kind of irregularity in my nails, I start ripping at it until it's gone... usually leaving it uneven.

Gaining 30lbs my freshman year of college. I have these godawful stretchmarks on my inner thighs that look like animal markings and deep stretchmarks on my breasts.


----------



## tarnii (Aug 29, 2009)

Using my pillow as a makeup remover for way too many years when I was too lazy to take it off before going to bed


----------



## jenee.sum (Aug 29, 2009)

out of all the stupid things i did...this tops it all:
scratching my eyelids when i got eczema on them when i was young. broke a shit load of capillaries on my eyelids. permanent damage that only laser can fix.


----------



## hello_kitty (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tarnii* 

 
_Using my pillow as a makeup remover for way too many years when I was too lazy to take it off before going to bed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!  I just started using wipes to remove my eye makeup regularly in the last year... I'm almost 26, so that can explain how many pillows I've dirtied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My biggest regret was chopping my hair off to about 1" long in college, and not caring about looks/makeup.  I wish I would've put in a bit more effort and had some more fun.  I think it's because I couldn't see any potential in myself.  I ended up modeling about a year after I graduated college... but I really wish I could've had some of the experiences while I was younger as well.

Other than that, there's nothing I really regret...


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 29, 2009)

I went through a 10 year phase when I really believed my looks could not be improved. So I neglected my skin...never wore makeup...allowed my dentist to extract any tooth he felt like...ate what I wanted, and allowed my mom to relax my (spring) curly hair.

Now I have a tattoo I wish was washable, a shifting center line (teeth), and enlarged pores from blackheads I finally decided had to go... Very high maintenance relaxed hair, and a body that is in no way comparable to the one I had earned from badminton and swimming.

I apologize to myself, but i'm not sure i'm forgiven yet.

oh wait, was I supposed to choose one??

the pores


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 29, 2009)

^^ Well hell you somehow made me feel somewhat better and I won't dare add my ONE regret  yet til I  reconsider what is really important


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 29, 2009)

^^yeah..maybe I should do that myself


----------



## Tahti (Aug 31, 2009)

Cutting my hair and over bleaching it. When I was 13 my hair was down to my tailbone, and a beautiful vibrant red... Got bullied about it so much I cut it all off and started dying it colours like blue and pink et cetera. My hair got darker too when I eventually grew it out to it's natural colour and lost loads of it's vibrancy.

I still get really upset when I think about it ;/ I've been trying to grow it out for 4 years now, but I have to keep cutting off the dead ends that are fried from bleach... and my hair grows really slowly. I only have about 2 inches left of over processed hair now though!

And letting myself get blackheads when I was younger. I have never, in 7 whole years been able to get rid of them D:


----------



## User27 (Aug 31, 2009)

****


----------



## frocher (Aug 31, 2009)

.............


----------



## fallenang3l211 (Aug 31, 2009)

acrylic nails, bleached highlights.  bleach ruined my hair.  dying my hair in the first place was a mistake.


----------



## minni4bebe (Aug 31, 2009)

I had thick eyebrows (im persian if that explains anything) and I my mom wouldn't let me tweeze. Well, I had a crush on a boy when I was 13 and thought that he wouldlike me if I had nice eyebrows. What did I do? I took a damn razor and shaved half my brows off. And now....i have half an eyebrow and every morning I have to DRAW them in. I've gotten pretty good lol


----------



## emmemma (Sep 8, 2009)

Tanning like there's no tomorrow;Popping zits (I now have really bad acne scars) and over cleansing my skin.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 10, 2009)

Biting my nails as a kid is my main regret! My mother used to do it chronic! I picked up her habit, then kicked it when I was about 13. 

Almost a decade on, my nail beds are tiny and mostly square, my nails have deep lengthways ridges too. (I'm not sure if the ridges are hereditary though, my father's nails have crater depth ridges, but he's never bitten them at all! Any ideas?)

I grow them as long as possible nowadays, they tend to end up with about an inch not attached to the bed before they break off. Then I have a rediculous looking stub for AGES! lol


----------



## bellaboomboom (Dec 11, 2009)

Mine are:

Not enough sun protection - I am now seeing a dermatologist regarding sun/age/brown spots I have.  It's not a lot but I don't want to see it.  I am trying to get rid of them.  Now (per Dr.) I use a SPF 30 moist. daily that she recommended.  She said never use less than a SPF 30.  And use at least a 45 when you know you'll be somewhat exposed to the sun.  For example, my parents live in Florida (since this past summer) and I will have to use a 45 (at least)  when down there AND cover up as much as possible.  And I will do it.  The days are now gone that I long for that tan - I don't want the consequences.

She also told me it's very hard to lighten sun spots.  One of the biggest spots I have (I thought was sun related) turns out to be hormone related.  That you can use a bleaching/whitening agent with.  I just started the program.

Next, cutting my hair short.  It does not suit me.  I'm growing it back in now.

Lastly, being aware now that anything I do, eat, drink - can help or harm me.  It's my choice daily.  Gotta watch the weight as you get older, drinking can make you look tired, need to protect yourself from the sun, etc....I could eat those Christmas cookies way back when but now I have to say...is it worth it?  Does it do me ANY GOOD?  NO!  I am really starting to think about what I eat now.


----------



## YuzuBunny (Dec 11, 2009)

i regret squeezing my spots because now I have a few enlarged pores!


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't remember u posting this but only the scar part and hopw ur family said it wasn't a big deal. I also had a scar in 2005 yuck it made me sad. Ironically I got it from a peel, but it disappared in 2 years...I did not notice it.



Sario said:


> Also I grew up in South Florida and got too many sunburns as a kid and now my shoulders are covered in hundreds of freckles =\ I wised up around age 14 and started wearing sunscreen and staying out of the sun but my shoulders are a reminder!


----------



## dramatEYES (Nov 17, 2010)

Mine's not too major, but over-plucking the insides of my brows (wow...I'm sure there's a technical term for this. the area closest in to the nose, not the actual arch area). Now my eyebrows seriously grow STRAIGHT OUT in those areas. If I can get a good picture, I'll take one...if I don't fill in my brows, I look ridiculous! Lol


----------



## dahlingdiva (Nov 17, 2010)

The 80's poodle perm with too short bangs. I wouldn't go out of the house for a week! haha. I liked them in my eyes. Oh gawd we all had big 80's hair . The bigger the better. So funny. 
  	Tahti, if that's what your hair looks like now it is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

not sure if this counts, but gaining too much weight by not exercising and eating at fast food places near where i used to work.


----------



## emily_009 (May 1, 2011)

When I was teen i drink very less water and use to squeeze the pimples which causes scars.


----------



## EleanorDanger (May 3, 2011)

.


----------



## naturallyfab (May 17, 2011)

Hilly said:


> Picking pimples! I still do it and now have an ugly scab on my face lol



 	same! Covering them up with foundation and concealer is a big pain in the butt.


----------



## BeautyByRivera (Jun 27, 2011)

My biggest beauty regret is when I run out of my daily face wash that is perfect for my acne prone skin, go to the drugstore to buy a new one, and because it is not available, in haste I buy another one. It NEVER works out. I brake out and waist money because I have to run and get my usual one before I finish the new one.


----------



## sayah (Jul 7, 2011)

BeautyByRivera said:


> My biggest beauty regret is when I run out of my daily face wash that is perfect for my acne prone skin, go to the drugstore to buy a new one, and because it is not available, in haste I buy another one. It NEVER works out. I brake out and waist money because I have to run and get my usual one before I finish the new one.



 	I'm the same, except I have dry skin. Once in a while it runs out and I try something cheaper or more accessible at first, but it never works out!


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Jul 13, 2011)

My biggest regret was not to long ago actually. You see I wax my own eyebrows and such so it was late at night and I was tired but I had a event to go to the next day and had to wax my brows. I was to sleepy and blind to pay much attention and ended up getting a bit of wax on my eyelashes and ripping them right out! Yep I had no lashes on one eye for about 2 months!


----------



## MissxMetal (Jul 14, 2011)

Developing acne at the age of 9 & not getting medication for it until I was 17, sooo wish I'd have done it sooner. Now I have god awful pores and texture, but the scars are slowly fading.

  	Getting acrylic nails! I don't know if anyone has experienced this method of applying acrylics but what happens is the nail tech takes the top layer of your nail off with a dremel which I imagine allows the nail/acrylic to bond better but it RUINED my nails!!! NEVER again. Luckily I have naturally strong & healthy nails so they are growing back as normal, but it's been 2 months and I have a ridge across my nails and where the nail is still growing out it is really porous and gets stained by any colour which I put on it.

  	Over-plucking brows! Needs no explanation really!


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 17, 2011)

Not wearing enough sunscreen, picking spots, not preventing or treating wrinkles sooner, not washing my face enough and on and on and on... I feel kind of like an orphaned kitten that has to figure out how to lick it's ass on it's own. Why did no one tell me these things sooner?


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Jul 28, 2011)

Taking advice from ppl who never had acne like I did. My mom has perfect skin and when I started breaking out at 9, she would tell me to scrub my face twice a day with st. ives apricot scrub. Ten years later, I still have acne and a bunch of scars.


----------



## x3n (Jul 29, 2011)

Not taking care of my skin as i should. I have bad acne, and really need to start getting rid of it. I starting getting acne when I hit puberty at 9. 18 now. Oh! And picking, it'll just leave scars. I'm so bad at that.

  	And definitely overplucking brows. I've now got them to a shape that I like, won't pluck anymore then I need to now..


----------



## -bubblegumx3 (Jul 31, 2011)

Probably not taking care of my skin when I was younger, I would sleep with a lot of make up on and cant help but feel that has contributed to the bad acne which I suffer from now, I was told it doesn't matter about make up, if you get acne you get acne and thats it but I cant help but feel its because of the way I treated my skin.

  	I also regret shaving off my eyebrows when I was 11! They never grew back fully and they are very thin and sparse now! I cant fill them in either because they look ridiculous. 

  	I also regret bleaching my hair to try and go blonde about 5/6 times, my hair is like straw and it used to be so thick and glossy, I also regret getting it cut at Christmas up to my shoulders, I miss long hair and have no extensions.

  	I regret not taking care of my body more too! I have really bad cellulite and this is down to eating like crap and drinking lots of fizzy drinks loaded with sugar! its all going to change though haha.

  	I have a lot of regrets!


----------



## princess sarah (Jul 31, 2011)

Using cheap products for too many years. I learnt the hard way about using cheap shampoo and makeup and ended up with burnt skin or swollen eyes. I should have stuck with quality and not quantity.   I also wish I stuck to my gut instinct and played with makeup my way as a kid/early teen and not let others tell me I shouldn't and perhaps my ability to express myself with hair and makeup would have surfaced with confidence a lot earlier than it did


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2011)

i used to use heated products on my hair without using a heat protector spray! sadly my hair is very dry because of this


----------



## preussischblau (Aug 2, 2011)

Hum, it's somewhere between not wearing make-up sooner (because I never remember to wash my face or anything unless I have make-up to remove or need a nice, clean canvas to put make-up on) and not actually exercising until I got to college and had to (military college). We'll go with the exercise because I genuinely look and feel better. That, and it seriously gives my metabolism a kick in the arse. It's also fun being able to lug my weight around in stock at work, while the other girls are asking guys to get things for them or using carts because they can't lift more than 20lbs on their own.


----------



## thepicketywitch (Aug 17, 2011)

I have two that I regret deeply.

  	The first was going on Accutane. I was 14 when I started on it and I've regretted it ever since. I had moderate acne that probably would have gone away had I left it alone, but I was convinced Accutane would give me pristine skin. I was warned that it would get worse before it got better, but I never realized just how much worse. From the ages of 14 to 15 I had absolutely horrific cystic acne. My skin was constantly raw, red, and inflamed-I literally looked like I had a flesh-eating disease. I tried to resist picking, and it wasn't hard for the most part because the cysts were just so painful I couldn't stand to touch them. I have absolutely no pictures of myself at 14 & most of 15 because I wouldn't let anyone take my picture-my face was just too horrific; I even put off my school photo until the end of my 9th grade year because I was so embarrassed by my acne. The Accutane had other effects as well: my skin became very thin so any little scratch would cause bleeding, and to this day I cannot have my eyebrows waxed because of my thin skin. And probably worst of all, it affected my psychological health. And in the end, I had scars that never went away. I still am self-conscious of them. I still would break out. Even to this day, I'll get a breakout if I am stressed out over something and the week before I get my period.

  	The second was getting my eyebrows tweezed by someone who was completely inexperienced. I have very thick eyebrows that are VERY unruly, but over the years I've learned to tame them with trimming, eyebrow gel, and a shaping every now and then. But again, as an unruly teenager, I was convinced they were disgusting, and had them tweezed until there was nothing left of them-they were sperm-brows. And I maintained that look for about a year. Luckily they grew back as thick as before, but I cringe whenever I see a picture of myself with those awful, awful brows.


----------



## sgr2008 (Aug 20, 2011)

I regret not having found a good moisturizer for my dry skin, I have suffered a lot, not being able to spend more than 2 hours without reapplying cream... of course no foundation, and every two hours, application of cream with maybe some blush or bronzer... 
  	I have seen a doctor 4 years ago, it did help.... we changed cream and it increased the 2 hours to 3 hours !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	About 1 year ago, I have found one good moisturizer, it is not ideal but it changed my life anyway, if only I had found one before !!! Still looking for the perfect one but at least I can wear foundation, blush and no more dry patches...


----------



## nightingails (Aug 25, 2011)

well my face skin is awfully no matter what I do. I tried every recommended product on earth and seems only drinking loads of water does the trick. Problem? I hate drinking water.


----------



## Candlecove (Sep 13, 2011)

...


----------



## anne082 (Feb 21, 2012)

i definitely regret not taking care of my skin from my teen years


----------



## flexibleloyalty (Feb 28, 2012)

Mine is not taking care of my skin in my teens and early twenties  Im sure my skin would look a lot better now if I had


----------



## JacquiiieM (Sep 1, 2012)

Definitely has to be picking at my skin  I'm left with acne scarring that I've been battling to get rid of for years, finally fading though!


----------



## mommy22girls (Sep 3, 2012)

Dying my hair blue black in college.  I had purple-black ends for about 3 weeks.  My hair has always been darker since then.  Also, not caring about how I look for so long.  I had two kids and the beauty routine kind of went to pot.  Now 3 years later, I am trying to get myself back into a routine and it is so hard!


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 3, 2012)

1. Was NOT plucking my eyebrows for so long. My mom never taught me / never took me anywhere so I did not know how to and looking back at pictures it looked really bad. I think the first time I plucked I was 20 years old.

  	2. Not using coco butter on my belly when I was pregnant. Now I have stretchmark scars.


----------



## permanentmakeup (Oct 3, 2012)

my hair were so long.. but i cut them and they never grew back the same length.. my biggggest beauty regret.. how stupid of me


----------



## Courtz (Dec 29, 2012)

Picking at my spots and using loads of different products/wasting my money


----------



## xxluverxx (Jan 2, 2013)

My biggest beauty regret is not removing my makeup before going to bed.  My skin had suffered a lot with cheap eyeshadow and dark eyeliner throughout the years.  The consequence are my stained lids.


----------



## sweetscent (Feb 7, 2013)

xxluverxx said:


> My biggest beauty regret is not removing my makeup before going to bed.  My skin had suffered a lot with cheap eyeshadow and dark eyeliner throughout the years.  The consequence are my stained lids.


  	that's very sad....


----------



## sweetscent (Feb 7, 2013)

xxluverxx said:


> My biggest beauty regret is not removing my makeup before going to bed.  My skin had suffered a lot with cheap eyeshadow and dark eyeliner throughout the years.  The consequence are my stained lids.


	that's very sad.


----------



## Mrsmedicine (Feb 23, 2013)

I have always been quite conscious about the sun and the importance of cleaning my face, but I regret not have used AHA and BHA before. I didn´t try till two years ago and it was such a big change for my skin. Now it looks flawless thanks to the combination of antibiotics and acids. I regret so much not trying the combo before.


----------



## vyksyn (Jun 15, 2013)

Not using anti-aging creams in my 20's-do it now ladies, save your skin now so you will look young in the future!  SUNCREEN!!!!!


----------



## alle685 (Jun 17, 2013)

Not cutting my hair off sooner...It was like a security blanket for me but now I realize how much time and money I wasted on maintaining natural hair when I could have cut it off sooner and saved time, money and effort!


----------



## stormm (Jul 3, 2013)

Hilly said:


> Picking pimples! I still do it and now have an ugly scab on my face lol


	me too


----------



## JaMK (Jul 26, 2013)

biggest regret definitely would be practically living at a tanning salon from age 16-19.  ugghhh the damage...even before that I used to rub baby oil on skin and get so red like a crab..for some reason I liked it over being pale and thought it would eventually lose the redness and turn more tan.  I'm 29 now and my skin definitely is paying the price for all that .


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 24, 2013)

I regret not being gentle to my undereye area. I'm sure I'd have less wrinkles if I was... And trying to get tanned even though I'm very pale, so it would always end up painfully.


----------



## pamlondonuk (Dec 9, 2013)

I've had tonnes of skincare mishaps.  Goes with having sensitive skin and having an inquisitive mind!  I've done all kinds of things, some extremely stupid in retrospect!  My worst was using a harsh topical acne medication as a teen for years, which caused more damage than good to be honest.  I covered it all up with makeup, but the benzoic acid caused a lot of redness and caused some pigmentation damage.  My skin has more or less recovered from that entirely, but I do occasionally adventure into using a new product, only to find out I react badly.  At least now I know to stop and how to treat the area properly afterwards.


----------



## vivan (Dec 17, 2013)

My biggest frustration is that too much fat face , my face looks great
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  What should I do?
  Give me some advice!


----------



## Kelzzz (Dec 23, 2013)

Silk cocoons are an ancient chinese beauty secret that isnterrific for a n alternative to harsh scubs for the face you can find them on amzon really cheap and makes my skin literally feel like silk


----------



## SloanePeterson (Feb 22, 2014)

Definitely cutting my hair from shoulder-length to boy-short. I got "inspired" on night in my apartment when I hadn't slept for a long time to chop my hair off myself. I cut it to maybe 3" short. A few weeks later I had to get it re-cut professionally and I got it cut like Miley Cyrus was about 6 months ago: super short on the sides and long on the top.

  I look so much prettier with longer hair. It's pretty obvious that this look is not nearly as attractive to men! My old OKCupid profile with my long hair got me dozens of messages per week. Now, with my short hair, I'm barely getting one message per week.


----------



## User38 (Feb 22, 2014)

SloanePeterson said:


> Definitely cutting my hair from shoulder-length to boy-short. I got "inspired" on night in my apartment when I hadn't slept for a long time to chop my hair off myself. I cut it to maybe 3" short. A few weeks later I had to get it re-cut professionally and I got it cut like Miley Cyrus was about 6 months ago: super short on the sides and long on the top.
> 
> I look so much prettier with longer hair. It's pretty obvious that this look is not nearly as attractive to men! My old OKCupid profile with my long hair got me dozens of messages per week. Now, with my short hair, I'm barely getting one message per week.


  oh dear.. don't rely on online dater's opinions.  Men are hysterically and historically still neanderthals, and long to pull a woman's hair .. it's just their DNA which got wired wrong. 

  if you feel prettier with long hair, that's a different issue.. do what you like and feel pretty.  Or, get hair extensions.. lol.  they work fine too and the goofs on ok cupid won't know.

  my hair is now cut boy short -- I am loving it and my Bert cut it himself.. lol.  I especially love the fact that when I swim it goes right into the cap, and when I do my spinning  or sports, I need a quick shampoo and am done.  

  But the world is round.. and men are quite still unevolved.


----------



## Beauty Nerd (Mar 27, 2014)

I had my eyebrows overly waxed right before my senior prom. I remember I asked for a touch up, I ended up getting thin lines for brows. Let's just say I didn't get my eyebrows waxed ever again, I look at my senior prom pictures just as a reminder.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 27, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> oh dear.. don't rely on online dater's opinions.  Men are hysterically and historically still neanderthals, and long to pull a woman's hair .. it's just their DNA which got wired wrong.
> 
> if you feel prettier with long hair, that's a different issue.. do what you like and feel pretty.  Or, get hair extensions.. lol.  they work fine too and the goofs on ok cupid won't know.
> 
> ...


  LOVE IT!!! you must look amazing. i had a pixie not long ago and its sooo easy to wash and style. i think everyone should experiment alot with hair. and get a pixie once in a life time.


----------



## User38 (Mar 28, 2014)

kimibos said:


> LOVE IT!!! you must look amazing. i had a pixie not long ago and its sooo easy to wash and style. i think everyone should experiment alot with hair. and get a pixie once in a life time.


  Thank you!  I  think I look younger -- for some odd reason.. lol.  It is really easy to keep up especially since I swim every day.  And I so agree, you don't know what liberation is until you have a pixie


----------



## breatheonbeat (Mar 28, 2014)

SloanePeterson said:


> Definitely cutting my hair from shoulder-length to boy-short. I got "inspired" on night in my apartment when I hadn't slept for a long time to chop my hair off myself. I cut it to maybe 3" short. A few weeks later I had to get it re-cut professionally and I got it cut like Miley Cyrus was about 6 months ago: super short on the sides and long on the top.
> 
> I look so much prettier with longer hair. It's pretty obvious that this look is not nearly as attractive to men! My old OKCupid profile with my long hair got me dozens of messages per week. Now, with my short hair, I'm barely getting one message per week.


  i totally did this a few years ago too! not quite that short, but it was pretty short. i regretted it after a month... sometimes now i want to cut it off when i am bored or stressed, but it def taught me a lesson.

  my biggest beauty regret was bleaching my hair. it is already light strawberry blonde, but i watched too much game of thrones and wanted daenerys hair. it was really yellow at first until i toned it... but then it was still uneven. my friend fixed it for me, but the texture was off for quite a while!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Mar 29, 2014)

breatheonbeat said:


> i totally did this a few years ago too! not quite that short, but it was pretty short. i regretted it after a month... sometimes now i want to cut it off when i am bored or stressed, but it def taught me a lesson.
> 
> my biggest beauty regret was bleaching my hair. it is already light strawberry blonde, but i watched too much game of thrones and wanted daenerys hair. it was really yellow at first until i toned it... but then it was still uneven. my friend fixed it for me, but the texture was off for quite a while!


  Since I've started watching the show I've been dying for hair like hers. But right now my hair is very dark brown, almost black


----------



## breatheonbeat (Mar 29, 2014)

she is such a bad hair influence. i keep having to tell myself it's a wig,


----------



## Aronui (May 31, 2014)

I regret almost every haircut I've ever had.

  I have mixed curl type, and no one here does dry cuts for curlies. So, whenever I get a haircut it's always really uneven once it's dried.


----------



## tiera720 (Jun 3, 2014)

I used to line only underneath my eye never on top. Not sure why I thought that was cute but I'm so embarrassed when I see pics from me back then


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 15, 2014)

Cutting off all my long hair into that Miley Cyrus esque style where half the head is shaved. It was cool and fun for like, a month, and then I wanted my hair back. It just now grew out into a bob length, after well over a year of HATING my hair.


----------



## MelissaLo87 (Jul 22, 2014)

Around age 20-ish, my hairdresser completely effed up what what supposed to be a pixie cut. So then I went to a more reputable salon and they did fix it quite well, but my hair was SO short (shorter than pixie short) and I hated it.

  Not wearing SPF everyday until 2 or 3-ish years ago. I'm going on 27 and have fine lines on my forehead. I think it's partly genetic because my mother has the EXACT same lines in the EXACT same pattern, but I'm sure if I took more preventative measures sooner I could possibly have had a few more years without them.

  Overplucking my brows in my late teens/early twenties. Now they're permanently sparse and I can't make a good shape out of them with tweezing. The only thing the makes them look good is getting them threaded.


----------



## makeupmonster (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a couple things.

  Firstly, using prescription strength hydroquinone (Obagi) around my eye area. Ugh. If I could go back and slap myself silly for thinking this was a good idea, I would. It only helped to further thin the delicate skin in this area.

  Not going to the dermatologist quick enough to prevent acne scarring. Don't ever wait, acne scars are all but impossible to get rid of.

  Dying my hair black (as a natural blonde)...Black dye is damn near impossible to get out of your hair without making it feel like brittle straw. In the end, I had to cut all my hair off and start over. It was pretty traumatic.


----------



## suciarubia (Feb 1, 2015)

Definitely tanning. Especially now that I'm an Esthetician- I always tell my clients to practice safe skin! While there are benefits of sun exposure, protecting your skin is the best thing you can do for it. Prevention is key!


----------



## Mrsmedicine (Feb 15, 2015)

suciarubia said:


> Definitely tanning. Especially now that I'm an Esthetician- I always tell my clients to practice safe skin! While there are benefits of sun exposure, protecting your skin is the best thing you can do for it. Prevention is key!


  Hair grows again, make up can be change...but the damage the sun causes remains forever. I always always say that being careful with tanning is the best beauty secret. I´m 25 and I already can see the damage of tanning in people my age.


----------



## BettyGoat (Mar 23, 2015)

I always regret when I don't wash my face and moisturise before going to bed. I always have to peel my eyes apart in the morning and unclump my mascara.  Ewww.


----------



## stacibanks (Mar 29, 2015)

Not using sunscreen. Now my skin is very uneven


----------



## penlipstick (Apr 3, 2015)

Having my aunt pluck my eyebrows too thin when I was younger. Luckily, they grew back. Now I never let anyone else touch my eyebrows.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 8, 2015)

Plucking eyebrows too thin. They never grow back right!


----------

